# weapons outside the USA



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

I believe defending yourself is important. Though I think this might not be as important in all countries. Or at least, the need for arming yourself might go on different levels depending on where you live. 
Originally, I come from the Netherlands. Weapons are not common and very difficult to legally buy. 
Now, I am living in Thailand (for about 20 years). In Thailand it is a little easier to guy a gun legally, even for foreigners. and indeed there are more guns in Thailand than in Netherlands. Still I have the feeling it is way different than in the US and other places. 
So what is your opinion. And should I get armed and get some training?


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

Dirk said:


> And should I get armed and get some training?


Yes.....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

YES!! Being armed and trained is a good last ditch plan. I realize Thia culture is different but hungry, desperate people are capable of anything. I would look at what is easily available for arms. I would assume 9mm and 7.62 x 39 are common. Many will have other opinions but I would look at a Glock 17 and AK 47, AK 74 if you have a lot of 5.35 x 39 available. Both are known to function well in abysmal conditions. AKs require minimal maintenance. A maverick 88 or Remington 870 with extended tube are good self defense shotguns 14 gauge or 20 if the wife is involved. Long range? How far of a shot are you going to make? 100, 200 meters? More? Mosin Nagants 7.62 x 54r are rugged and may be accurate enough. I like the m-1 garand 30-06. I picked the shotguns and longer range rifles also on the criteria of holding up and functioning with rough treatment. Not that you want to treat your arms that way but you may encounter such conditions and a finicky weapon is a liability. I prefer the Glock 21 myself but i am unsure of the .45 auto availability where your located.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

I was looking into this a while ago. To get a gun (pistol) takes a lot of paperwork but it is possible. Further, they are rather expensive. A simple Glock starts at around 2500 USD. Don't know what these would cost in the US but this price isn't funny. Of course that is in the legal market. But I don't want to go for the illegal market.


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

Dirk said:


> I was looking into this a while ago. To get a gun (pistol) takes a lot of paperwork but it is possible. Further, they are rather expensive. A simple Glock starts at around 2500 USD. Don't know what these would cost in the US but this price isn't funny. Of course that is in the legal market. But I don't want to go for the illegal market.


think about how much your life is worth to you...if having the chance of self-defense is worth that much to you, then buy what u can. trust me..it took me 2 years to acquire all the paperwork, training etc. to buy a gun..looking back it was totally worth it


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Dirk: A firearm means that even if you're 5' tall and 95 pounds you can defend your self against king kong who's 6'7" and 400 pounds. As far as what to obtain, I think in one of your previous posts that you have a retreat some miles out side of Bangkok in a fairly rural area. There a simple long gun - shot gun or rifle - might make more sense. Also folks tend to fear a shotgun more when pointed at them than a pistol.

As far as price goes, what is your family worth?


----------



## jimrose (Sep 15, 2015)

We have a house in the Philippines and we have a gun. When we are there. But do not use it unless they are in your house. Otherwise you are in a lot of trouble. So we only have a pistol. And a friend locks it away when we are here in the us.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

You actually ask that?

Yes, some countries have less gun violence than the US. Per Capita, many have more. Unless you are absolutely comfortable with subjecting yourself and your family to the odds of being a victim, you need to be armed.

More people are killed by hammers in the US than with guns. Let that sink in. When people talk about violent deaths they tend to forget that MOST of them are not caused with guns. 

Can you defend against a man, or group of men, with machetes? Is your Kung FU that strong?

Probably not.

Can you fight of men with a bat or crowbar or tire iron or big stick or knife? 

Can you fight off a group of men?

Can you do it while attempting to keep them away from your family at the same time?

And that is what a gun is for.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Dirk said:


> I was looking into this a while ago. To get a gun (pistol) takes a lot of paperwork but it is possible. Further, they are rather expensive. A simple Glock starts at around 2500 USD. Don't know what these would cost in the US but this price isn't funny. Of course that is in the legal market. But I don't want to go for the illegal market.


Ouch!!

In Canada a gun is overpriced but not by that much. A glock would be about 700 canadian. I don't pay for stuff in USD. Current exchange rate is a falsely inflated 1.35 but gas is lower than its been in forever and again I pay in local currency. 90 cents a liter.

Still to own a firearm and practice with it and enjoy it as a sporting tool is a wonderful hobby. That is how you spell it out. If the shtf you most certainly have a leg up or an equalizer when it comes to defence.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Wher you are, there should be a lot of ak's and sks's floating around, left over from the war and local area flareups.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

There must be an illegal market but I don't know about that and I prefer to do things legal. Also as I am a foreigner in this country I might get into trouble. The other issue is my family in law. they for sure are not much into the arms thing. Will be very hard thing to convince them.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Just went to two gun shops. They told me that they dont sell guns to foreigners. Still i believe it should be possible to buy here. I have read differernt stories. Will try to get more information at the range and otherwise at the police station.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dirk said:


> Just went to two gun shops. They told me that they dont sell guns to foreigners...


(Slippy pulls out his Notepad entitled, "Things that maybe the US should do?" and writes this one down...)


----------

